

Google's Pac-Man doodle is a subtle jab at Jobs - akkartik
http://www.pcworld.com/article/196895/googles_pacman_works_on_iphone_ipad_subtle_jab_at_jobs.html

======
mcormier
He's reading way too much into it.

------
rdrimmie
Apple has long expressed that if you do not wish to be bound by the App
Store's rules, use HTML5. "Creating a version of Pac-Man that runs nicely on
the iPhone without App Store approval" is by no means a jab, subtle or
otherwise, at Apple.

Using Flash for the sound might be.

